# Dust under the cameras?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone else have this problem? It doesn't seem to affect anything but I don't want it to get worse...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Anyone else have this problem? It doesn't seem to affect anything but I don't want it to get worse...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes I do
I have been debating whether to roll the dice with a replacement and run the risk of getting crap screens Lol
It isn't affecting pics....yet...but I definitely know its there
And there has been two times when after o dropped my phone (on soft carpet) that the specs were right in the middle of the glass. A couple light taps placed justrigt and I was able to knock it back out of sight...


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Pop off the casing. Grab a cotton swab and some glass cleaner or some air in a can, clean it up, reassemble, profit.
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/1

Mini screwdriver and some guitar picks and you're good to go. lol


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

utcu said:


> Pop off the casing. Grab a cotton swab and some glass cleaner or some air in a can, clean it up, reassemble, profit.
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/1
> 
> Mini screwdriver and some guitar picks and you're good to go. lol


I'd rather not void warranty by doing that tho
I HAVE thought about it
Maybe it will happen one day. But I'd also just like to completely replace the casing so that I can get a fresh piece of glass in front of my camera as well. It seems that even tho I've only wiped it with my micro fiber , it still ended up getting a few light scratches across it. Doesn't really affect pics that I can see, but knowing it there drives me nuts just as much as the dust


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> I'd rather not void warranty by doing that tho
> I HAVE thought about it
> Maybe it will happen one day. But I'd also just like to completely replace the casing so that I can get a fresh piece of glass in front of my camera as well. It seems that even tho I've only wiped it with my micro fiber , it still ended up getting a few light scratches across it. Doesn't really affect pics that I can see, but knowing it there drives me nuts just as much as the dust


True. If you decide to take it apart there's no "do not remove" or "warranty void" stickers. But if you have insurance it's probably the easiest route. lol


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

You voided your warrenty when rooting







Not a bad idea, if I started seeing messed up images I will try that.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

utcu said:


> You voided your warrenty when rooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haz no idear what you talking bout. What is root? Unlock? I didn't know my phone had a key hole somewhere how do I do that?


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just take it apart and clean it. Definitely your best bet here. Easy to do.


----------

